

Windows 8 Release Expected in 2012 - ___Calv_Dee___
http://www.pcworld.com/article/182855/windows_8_release_expected_in_2012.html

======
astrodust
Wait, what? 128-bit architecture? I'm not sure what the utility of this would
be, as 64-bit ints are huge and floating point is already a special case.

With 16-byte pointers, your application would be SUV-sized no matter what you
do.

What kind of things need 128-bits to represent? Is this a case of representing
4-up 32-bit ints or something of the sort, that a 128-bit CPU would be
basically a 4-way vector one inherently?

------
darshansoma
article from 2009?

